# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Person of the Year 2021

## CloudMaker

4A49EBCF-5E6F-448C-BCDA-DC34F2A928BB.jpeg

Congratulations to JK Rowling LOL!!!!!

----------

